# Wrestling art from the tombs at Beni Hassan



## lklawson (Aug 5, 2009)

These are from Hugh Leonard's 1897 Wrestling manual.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3790534786/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3790535994/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3789721103/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3789720917/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3789720705/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3789720547/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3790535084/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22716822@N00/3790534952/

Egyptian Wrestling from the tombs at Beni Hassan.

The line drawings from Leonard's manual are superior to almost any other source documenting them which can be found online.  Far more clear.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

